# 1999 GMC Yukon Denali Help!



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

Has anybody ever put a In-Dash dvd player into a 1999 denali or escalade? If so please help me out because i plan on putting one in soon and I want to know if I have to get anything or do anything special?


----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## devillepimpin (Jan 8, 2006)

u need like a wiring diagram or somthin? I work at the cadillac dealership . dunno but i might be able to help u out


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devillepimpin+Jan 10 2006, 10:20 PM~4589767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

No, how to bypass some amp that is suppose to be under my center console or something? Some car audio shop told me that I would have to bypass some amp because it has a BOSE system factory and I think all the speakers run of it. So I want to know how to bypass it?


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

you really can't bypass the bose amp like you can on the older ford with a jumper. What you can do is use the amp and feed it a signal from your head unit. You can use a 4ch adapter like a Periperal SVEN-4 if you want to use the factory amp system.
If not, really the only other choice is to by new front and rear speakers and run them off the headunit or a 4ch amp.
the 99 doesn't have databus or anything like that. If you have service for the on-star and want to keep using it you need a onstar interface like a Peripheral GMOS1, if you dont have service or don't want to keep the function, then you won't need anything. 
another thing is to look at the harness going to the radio. if it has a clear tube with a silver wire inside, ( one on the front and one on the rear) then it needs to be wired in different than normal, I think by 99 they quit doing that on the trucks but I could be wrong. 
anyway, the amp may be behind the glovebox, or under the console. 
Danny C


----------

